# Classic Rollerball Guitar Pen



## maxman400 (Oct 19, 2009)

This is Going to be my brothers Christmas Present for his desk. He loves to play the Guitar so I made a base to hold the pen out of white corian with tortoise shell pick guard. The Pen is made with black walnut the fret board is white corian and black and white pick guard with walnut dowel insert. The pen kit is a Classic Roller ball from ProPen.
Any Comments Welcome, Thanks for Looking. :biggrin:


----------



## Wolfcoast (Oct 19, 2009)

That... Is.... Sweet!!!

Great Job.


----------



## junosdad (Oct 19, 2009)

*Nice*

That's a very cool pen/stand.  Nice work!


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm at a loss for words, that is awesome, wish I coul make something like that for my brother he loves the guitar also.


----------



## danroggensee (Oct 19, 2009)

Great looking pen Mike.

Dan


----------



## CSue (Oct 19, 2009)

Very nice`work!  He's going to love it!


----------



## skiprat (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool !!! :biggrin: Looks familiar too:biggrin:  Well done.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 19, 2009)

Now that is a gift!!

Great idea and execution, Mike.


----------



## mickr (Oct 19, 2009)

Excellent


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 19, 2009)

Very cool Max,  Your brother is going to love it.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice work, Skiprat400!!!!


----------



## hewunch (Oct 19, 2009)

Interesting take on the guitar pen. I am sure he will love it. The stand is really cool. Let me know if you want to try real Mother of Pearl or Abalone dots next time. I have extras from the guitar pens I have done.


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Oops!!!*



skiprat said:


> Cool !!! :biggrin: Looks familiar too:biggrin:  Well done.



Skip I just went to your web site and saw you guitar pen, :redface: WOW!!!!  had I seen yours first, I would have paid more attention to detail on mine. With so many us making pens I guess some of us will think of the same thing sometimes, but have different executions. :knife: :biggrin:


----------



## artme (Oct 19, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome looking pen!

Robin


----------



## papaturner (Oct 19, 2009)

Awesome job.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 19, 2009)

Just too cool Max !


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 20, 2009)

Very cool looking pen.   The stand is really cool.


----------



## arose62 (Oct 20, 2009)

In the 2nd pic, the reflection looks like the pick guard is recessed.
Bonus optical illusion.

Impressive!!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for all of the Great Support, Comments and for looking.



NewLondon88 said:


> Nice work, Skiprat400!!!!


Charlie why does it got to be Skiprat400!!!! why can't it be "Maxrat" or "Ratman" Or how about "Copyrat"  *LOL* :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 20, 2009)

Maxrat400?  :tongue:


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 20, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Maxrat400?  :tongue:



Thanks!!!!:good::good::good:-:biggrin:


----------



## 1dweeb (Mar 13, 2010)

I love the work. Very unique.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks great! very unique!


----------



## Dai Sensei (Mar 13, 2010)

How did I miss this one, amazing


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 14, 2010)

Very well executed. Nice details all around. I am sure it will be well received. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Toni (Mar 14, 2010)

Now that is one awsome pen!!


----------



## johncrane (Mar 14, 2010)

Excellent work Max!:biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (Mar 15, 2010)

*Guitar Pen*

I have been wanting to get into some custom desk sets that looks great and you beat me to the punch. Good jog I am sure that your brother will love it especially since it cant be bought  anywhere.


----------



## jbostian (Mar 15, 2010)

Very cool pen and stand.

Jamie


----------



## gpgsm (Mar 15, 2010)

Fantastic.....


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice work! Love it!


----------

